# The Case of the Murdered Copper Band



## jeff walker (Apr 13, 2007)

I have had my FOWLR 230 l (60g) tank for about a month and a half now since its first cycle. Over that time I have added about 12.5 kilos (27.5 pounds) of live rock, two captive-bred OcellarisÃ¢â‚¬â„¢, three Chromis Greens, and a Sergeant-Major Damselfish who hitchhiked in on a water change. Last week for my birthday my wife bought me a beautiful Copperband Butterfly. I called him Louis the IV. We went away the next day for Easter holidays/vacation and left the feeding to a friend. Unfortunately we didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t tell him about topping off the sump tank and four days later, when we returned, the pump was pumping mostly air into the main tank. There was still some circulation and all the levels were still perfect. The only thing that would have changed in the water was the dissolved oxygen level. The clowns, chromisÃ¢â‚¬â„¢, and the sergeant were all fine.. Louis, however, was listing badly. His left side had about three red-coloured scrapes and his left eye was covered in what looked like a clear scab with a small nipple in the centre. The left eye was also ringed in red. His right side was perfectly fine. We did a 60% water change immediately. Louis fought bravely but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t last the night. When I took him to the fish store they said the Sergeant-Major probably attacked him at night. They said the abrasions were marks from the attack and the eye was a disease caused by the stress. I know there are a variety of Ã¢â‚¬Ëœcould beÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ reasons, but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m less inclined to believe this one as the sergeant major is very tiny (about a third the size of Louis) and in fact, is picked on by the chromisÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ and the clowns all the time. Has anyone else had any similar experiences? Can anyone offer a second opinion or advice as to why this happened?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it may have been attacked by something. unfortunatly you wont know. even though your damsel is small they are still highly aggressive, as well as your clowns can be also.


----------



## jeff walker (Apr 13, 2007)

If in the future I want to have a Copperband, is it safe to keep them with clowns?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you should have been able to. next time you want one do not leave after you buy it. that way if problems arise you will be able to handle them.


----------



## pwrca (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Copperband, they are such a beautiful fish.


----------

